# That annoying drip!



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Nooooo, not kmpowell, I'm talking about that fucking annoying drip which eminates from both of the wing mirrors after you've washed your car. It's actually winding me up thinking about it.

No matter how many bastard times you dry under it, when you look again it's left another streak of water down your door. BLAH. This is compounded by the fact I live in a hard water area, so it also leaves a nice long white streak if it does escape your attention and dry. Bastard.

Fucked off with this, I decided to go to war. So, armed with the bird's hair dryer (A Revlon _Jet Stream_ no less) and an extension cord, I sat on the floor and blasted the gap between door and mirror for about 4 minutes. This had a double-whammy effect of blowing all the water out (standby with drying cloth) and then air-drying any remaining excess. Ha, have that. No more drip. While this did get some fairly odd looks from passers-by, it was never the less effective. I win.

Hm, while writing this, I've just realised that I put the hair dryer back in the garage with all the other shit. I'm dead.

Right, time to get hammered; have a good one folks!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What's he going to use to do his hair now that you've put his hairdryer in the garage? :?

You heartless be-atch.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

episteme said:


> Right, time to get hammered; have a good one folks!


It's that time of the week again is it...

Time to dress up in your short sleeve 'Ben Sherman' shirt, 'Next' trousers, Black 'Base' shoes with silver buckle. Pop your SIM card into your LG Chocolate, get the bus into town - and then onto the Fosters (or Cider/Black if you're feeling particularly chavvy) for a while, all washed down with some WKD. Quick text to the missus later on once you have had a few, to tell her to finish up being horsed by the five bouncers (which creates another annoying drip) she "ooo look at me"'d earlier on, meet up, and go home.

Man you're sooooo cool! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

In the words of episteme... FAIL


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Oy my photocopier still isnt working


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Right, time to get hammered; have a good one folks!
> ...


Ah, come on Kev. It wasn't all of a couple of years ago that this would have described your night out on the town.

But alas, now 29 with pipe and slippers eh?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

> That annoying drip!


 :roll:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Right, time to get hammered; have a good one folks!
> ...


Fucking excellent.

You and the 'window licker' in the blue shirt aren't the best of chums I'm beginning to appreciate :roll:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Right, time to get hammered; have a good one folks!
> ...


:lol: You've got it allllllll wrong. However, you seem fascinated with my evening wear, so I'll outline it for you. Tonight's outfit consisted of:

Carhartts
Black & red Etnies
A red web belt (to pick up the red in the Etnies, you see!)
A red T-shirt (I forget from where)
A black Maharishi jacket (I don't expect you to know what that is)

LG chocolate?? I should be so lucky. I have a rather battered D500, as the only upgrade work will offer me (I don't have a 'personal' phone) is some stupid Nokia 8800. Fuck you, Work.

Bus? Odd you should say that, as I had to ask someone at work the other day how to use a bus to get back from Sheperd's Bush. I was so baffled by it all, I got a taxi instead. I've been on a bus twice. I think. I moaned about it, a lot.

Hmm, no lager for me, purely a Guiness drinker. I tried WKD once, mixed with port. I threw up shortly afterwards. Self-fail.

No you've got it wrong, she texts ME and tells me to meet up once I've finished being uh, "horsed", by 5 bouncers. She's staying in tonight (with wet hair! See OP, remember that?).

As for the whole chav thing, it's just been pointed out to me that you're the one driving an R32. As if that's not enough, you're 29??? wtf :lol: I can assure you that, in the home counties, that's fairly uh... "No"

Oh well, when all is said and done, I still love you. I tell you what, come down to my office next week, I'll take you out for lunch, I'll show you my 6 page report on how much OSX Server sucks, you can convince me otherwise then we can all be friends. How about that? (No really, I'm not kidding, PM me or something)


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Widget said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > episteme said:
> ...


Are you now Norfolk's maddest man? (That's an Alan reference you'll either get or not)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Theres also the drip from the rear spoiler if you put the boot up it runs back down if you put the boot down it runs back down the face. Bastard, glad the fucking cars going this week.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Widget said:


> You and the 'window licker' in the blue shirt aren't the best of chums I'm beginning to appreciate :roll:


To be honest I have no idea why I decided to join in the fun, and I'm starting to get a bit bored & disappointed because his answers are never - quite - as bad as I expect them to be. There are indeed plenty of other *UTTER* wankers on here who deserve the attention, however, he does himself no favours and seems to advertise the fact he wants to be picked on, yet nothing is quite what it seems.

This morning though I think I will offer episteme an olive branch. Reading his posts he is quite clearly an intelligent chap - his only downfall is he just tries a bit too hard (and FAILs) e.g. the TT and Maharishi Jacket (yes I do know what one is (I do Kick Boxing))...

So, take off the avatar, and that ridiculous image (which seem to provoke so many jibes) will be able to vacate my memory - thus allowing you to join the ranks of the grumpy illiterate haters?

I will pass on coming to see you though, your 'lifestlye' isn't quite my cup of tea...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Back on topic for a moment, its car clean day today. After I've dried the car and left the doors open for a while (after drying the sills etc including under the bonnet and boot lid) I can guarantee....

A stream of water from each side of the spoiler
Drips from the bottom rear of the doors
A drip from each wing mirror
Water collected in the rear valance
Possibly a small glob of water at the bottom of the rear quarters

Which calls for me to hover for 5 minutes with a drying towel waiting to pounce like some mad 6' cat waiting for a mouse to pop out of its hole.

Ill probably also fall into my favourite game of the week which is to jetrinse the mats, put em in the garage to dry, pack everything away and then get in the car tomorrow morning and get halfway to work before I realise they are still in the garage. Every bloody time.

Friends, family and neighbours think i actually enjoy cleaning the car, they couldnt be more wrong, I sodding hate it. But I like having a clean car. Same principle as I cant stand foreplay but you have to get through it to get to the sex. :wink:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> Theres also the drip from the rear spoiler if you put the boot up it runs back down if you put the boot down it runs back down the face. Bastard, glad the fucking cars going this week.


YES! I forgot about that. Mine leaks from both sides at the edge of the spoiler. Now you've wound me up about drips even more.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I have just washed mine and can honestly say the new one is no better and the spoler is much worse,loads of drips :?


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Aha, we've hit flame stage 3. The "moral high ground/I'm bored" approach. Where's the fun in that? 

Olive branch accepted although it's fairly unnecessary; I don't take the internet seriously enough. (as I would have thought was evident) Bear in mind this all started because you took umbrage at me flaming:

- Some stupid Office Angels temp at my work.
- Apple.

Quite why you got so in a knot about it, I don't know. I guess you REALLY like Apple, lol. Anyway, allow me to retort...
_
however, he does himself no favours and seems to advertise the fact he wants to be picked on, yet nothing is quite what it seems_.

Thiswill clear that up. Probably best not to click that if you're at work.

_e.g. the TT and Maharishi Jacket (yes I do know what one is (I do Kick Boxing))... _

This bit I'm genuinely baffled by. Are you saying then, that owning a TT is indicative of someone trying too hard? *looks at forum URL* Um... Probably not the ideal place to air THAT view.

As for the connection between Maharishi and kick boxing, now I'm really lost. Had you said "(yes I do know what one is (I do Transcendental Meditation))..." I'd be with you. As it is, I'm baffled; Maharishi is a clothing line... (maybe they make kick boxing shorts or I'm missing something)

_So, take off the avatar, and that ridiculous image (which seem to provoke so many jibes) will be able to vacate my memory_

:lol: The only person it seems to really rile is you! I have to confess it wasn't MY choice of image, (I previously had a picture of Sienna Miller but that wasn't too popular with a certain someone) and it got duly replaced with the School Disco party image you seem to be so upset by. BUT, being the genial chap that I am, I shall replace it just for you, then we can all be friends.

_thus allowing you to join the ranks of the grumpy illiterate haters?_

Hmm, no, as illiteracy is not necessarily the person's fault. I'll gladly join the ranks of grumpy *a*literate haters though.

_I will pass on coming to see you though, your 'lifestlye' isn't quite my cup of tea..._

Aww  You had the potential to be the only Apple rep I haven't kicked out of my office after 10 minutes. I even offered you lunch!


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> Back on topic for a moment, its car clean day today. After I've dried the car and left the doors open for a while (after drying the sills etc including under the bonnet and boot lid) I can guarantee....
> 
> A stream of water from each side of the spoiler
> Drips from the bottom rear of the doors
> ...


On topic, blimey, what was it again? :lol:

Glad im not the only one sad enough to walk around the car 100 times drying off random bits. Any ideas on how to clean the OEM mats easily? A good whalloping with a rolling pin and a quick hoover lifts out the surface stuff, but they're still dirty. I guess some form of carpet shampoo would do it.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Buy a garden vac that that can blow - take bag & the bottom part off and you have an oversized hairdryer. They don't cost much either.  Saves borrowing your partners hairdryer and blasts the water from the awkward places.

(you get more funny looks from the neighbours though)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

episteme said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Back on topic for a moment, its car clean day today. After I've dried the car and left the doors open for a while (after drying the sills etc including under the bonnet and boot lid) I can guarantee....
> ...


get some oem rubber ones. much better.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Anyway......back 'off topic'. :roll:

Over to you, Mr Powell.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

@ 6.59pm, Sat eve:


episteme said:


> Right, time to get hammered; have a good one folks!


@ 1.17am, Sun morning:


episteme said:


> Tonight's outfit consisted of: [edited out the details [smiley=sleeping.gif] ]


Mmmm. My conclusion is that the "outfit" (I thought girls wore those??) wasn't too successful then. Back in front of the PC screen, chatting with friends, 6 hours after going out on a Saturday evening "to get hammered".

:roll:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

btw, I agree with the drip problem.

An expert told me ... use paper kitchen roll stuff - you can push it in between the mirror itself and the housing and it soaks up the water.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> @ 6.59pm, Sat eve:
> 
> 
> episteme said:
> ...


Hey, post-pub is the perfect time for posts! The band finished at 12 and it shuts at 1; where I live that kind of leaves you fucked, unless you want to experience the delights of, say, Watford.

Ahh, but this wont make sense to you, you're the guy hanging around the night club til the bitter end, leant against the wall pretending to text people, waiting for the fit girls to go back home to their boyfriends, and leaving you trying to clean up the dregs of the dirty thirties who've squeezed themselves into clothes only rightly seen on a slender 16 year old, right? :lol:

The paper towel is fine, but there seems to be so much water you need a huge wad of it to actually soak anything up; The water (I believe) doesn't come from inside the housing, it seems to leak through where the mirror is attached to the door. I dunno, either way, it's annoying! I'll try the idea though.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

episteme said:


> Ahh, but this wont make sense to you, you're the guy hanging around the night club til the bitter end, leant against the wall pretending to text people, waiting for the fit girls to go back home to their boyfriends, and leaving you trying to clean up the dregs of the dirty thirties who've squeezed themselves into clothes only rightly seen on a slender 16 year old, right? :lol:


This guy is priceless :lol: :lol:

I have to ask is that really you in the piccy


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

No, it's my stunt double.

Thank you for reminding me though, I promised I'd change it, to illustrate my geniality.

I'm not mocking anyone with this one. Honest.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

episteme said:


> No, it's my stunt double.


Cunning - a stunt double.

And a stunning .......

.... blonde as well. 

RIP Kenny Everett.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's my stunt double.
> ...


Who?

(touch paper lit)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

episteme said:


> No, it's my stunt double.


I was worried that you looked like a dweeb for a minute, thank heavens for that


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's my stunt double.
> ...


I CAN PM YOU SOME NOODZ IF YOU LIKE


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh, but this wont make sense to you, you're the guy hanging around the night club til the bitter end, leant against the wall pretending to text people, waiting for the fit girls to go back home to their boyfriends, and leaving you trying to clean up the dregs of the dirty thirties who've squeezed themselves into clothes only rightly seen on a slender 16 year old, right? :lol:
> ...


and what, may I ask, is wrong with dirty thirties? Works for me. All woman are beautiful, it just depends how much I have to drink to reach that perspective on life.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Well you know what they say

"women are like cow pats, the older they are the easier they are to pick up"



No idea what NOODZ are though? must be some sort of L337 speak :roll:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> Well you know what they say
> 
> "women are like cow pats, the older they are the easier they are to pick up"
> 
> ...


_parÂ·oÂ·dy. _v.

_to imitate (a composition, author, etc.) for purposes of ridicule or satire. _

I'm a huge fan of that word; which is exactly the reason my licence plate is H4XOR.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

episteme said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Back on topic for a moment, its car clean day today. After I've dried the car and left the doors open for a while (after drying the sills etc including under the bonnet and boot lid) I can guarantee....
> ...


Simple. Just stick them in the washing machine - rubber side inwards around the drum. (or if you are lucky get a Dirty Thirty or Foxy Forty to do it for you :wink: )

They come up a treat on 30 or 40 degree cycle. You could probably put your ben sherman and dirty daps in same wash.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

garyc said:


> (or if you are lucky get a Dirty Thirty or Foxy Forty to do it for you :wink: )


You mean he should get his mum to do them ??


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > (or if you are lucky get a Dirty Thirty or Foxy Forty to do it for you :wink: )
> ...


MILF? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You're all my heros.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's my stunt double.
> ...


Round em up, put em in a field and....


----------

